# metal head gaskets



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know this was touched on about a year ago, but FYI. I recieved the new motorsport auto catalog about 2 months ago and just happened to notice that the have metal head gaskets for the vg30. They run 159.59 for the set.CHEAP considering that I priced out a set to be made last year from a company and they wanted like.......425 dollars or something.. 

the part numbers are
10-2457 for 1.2mm
10-2459 for 2.0mm


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> I know this was touched on about a year ago, but FYI. I recieved the new motorsport auto catalog about 2 months ago and just happened to notice that the have metal head gaskets for the vg30. They run 159.59 for the set.CHEAP considering that I priced out a set to be made last year from a company and they wanted like.......425 dollars or something..
> 
> the part numbers are
> 10-2457 for 1.2mm
> 10-2459 for 2.0mm


Get em. I hear their great.

I wanted em, but couldn't find any. I heard HKS made em in the past, but stopped. I went with Nissan factory gaskets. I just replaced them, so the Nissan gaskets actually lasted 17 years, so the Nissan gaskets are hella good too. Screw the permasoft and all the others. Metal or Nissan.

But that looks like a killer deal to me. 

Just make sure everythings on the up and up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The stock Nissan HGs can handle about 25 psi of boost. However, they are very fragile against knock, something most more modern HGs are not.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ddigital99 said:


> Get em. I hear their great.
> 
> I wanted em, but couldn't find any. I heard HKS made em in the past, but stopped. I went with Nissan factory gaskets. I just replaced them, so the Nissan gaskets actually lasted 17 years, so the Nissan gaskets are hella good too. Screw the permasoft and all the others. Metal or Nissan.
> 
> ...


How are your nissan head gaskets holding up? How hard do you run your car. Just for the sake of cost effectiveness I was going to go with the nissan HG. Im not going to do anything crazy with my motor when I rebuild it, just a stock rebuild.....but at the same time I will probably end up boring it and getting a forged pistons and rods. I have an exhaust leak on the passenger side- so I was going to rebuild the heads I just pulled off the other car and port them-- get cams..........uh- Now that I think about it, I might as well get the metal head gaskets for that much you cant beat it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Humm AMZ has a set to. Just another little piece to order. 

Stock HG are good to way past 25psi, but metal offers more security.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

0341TODD said:


> I know this was touched on about a year ago, but FYI. I recieved the new motorsport auto catalog about 2 months ago and just happened to notice that the have metal head gaskets for the vg30. They run 159.59 for the set.CHEAP considering that I priced out a set to be made last year from a company and they wanted like.......425 dollars or something..
> 
> the part numbers are
> 10-2457 for 1.2mm
> 10-2459 for 2.0mm


Can you please post where to get these gaskets. I wanna lock em down for when I save enough money for some forged pistons.

Thanks magn, good hookup. I woulda got em, but couldn't find em when I got my HG changed, so I went with Nissan ones.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

a set of forged pistons will run ~$800-1000. rods are ~$500 for eagle rods.


----------

